

The mythical Google server revealed (video) - wmf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgRWURIxgbU

======
wmf
Notable features:

12V-only power supply

Built-in UPS (you can see the battery hanging off one side)

Double-height DIMMs (presumably they allow high capacity at low cost)

Otherwise it appears to be a relatively conventional 2S Xeon server in a cheap
case.

